# McLaren 650S & Spider- Gleammachine Detailing- Essex



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi all, its been a busy year so far here at Gleammachine, with no signs of letting up. So please excuse the lack of in depth write-ups, I just haven't the time to take the pictures mid detail, nor post every detail up that comes through the doors, but if your interested, my social media channels are constantly kept up to date with daily ongoings.:thumb:

*McLaren 650S* (Tarocco Orange)

My paintwork enhancement detail (minor correction) was required to remove light surface scratches and some localised DA sanding marks (pigtails), this is completed using a 2 stage machine polish via the Rupes polishers, and generally requires 2-3 days of corrective polishing alone.





With the paintwork panel wiped to fully remove any further polishing oils, the quite remarkable and unique Diamas Professionali was applied, this consists of a 3 part coating.



Siramik HR (heat resistant) coatings applied to the exhaust tips, alloys & plastic trims.



Interior alcantara and carpets fabric guarded.



*Finished results.*
















*McLaren 650S Spider* (McLaren Orange)

The same process as above, a minor paintwork correction process to remove light defects and sanding marks, pictures below prior to refinement.









Paintwork refined and thoroughy panel wiped to remove any polishing oils.



*** 2 layers of Gyeon Cancoat applied to the paintwork.
*** Alloys protected with FK1000.
*** Plastic trim coated with Siramik Ultima.
*** Glass coated with Gtechniq G1.
*** Final coat of Siramik SC-Mist applied to the paintwork and trim.

*Finished results.*




















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning car, great work on it


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

wow top work mate in 2 stunning cars


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Built in Britain, lovely jubbly motor and work.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow stunning! I had a white one drive past me earlier. The sound is just stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

looking good, top work


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow that is stunning.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

What a car! Looking good


----------



## Azad_CTR (May 25, 2016)

Very nice, great work!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

I do love these cars.

Great clip afterwards showing the finish in video. - Subscribed.

Alan


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

You're not bad at this game mate, top work fella.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gibbo555 said:


> Stunning car, great work on it





CivicTypeR. said:


> wow top work mate in 2 stunning cars





ibiza55 said:


> Built in Britain, lovely jubbly motor and work.





Zetec-al said:


> Wow stunning! I had a white one drive past me earlier. The sound is just stunning





tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:





tightlines said:


> looking good, top work





chongo said:


> Wow that is stunning.





Gixxer6 said:


> What a car! Looking good





Azad_CTR said:


> Very nice, great work!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk





AMDetails said:


> I do love these cars.
> 
> Great clip afterwards showing the finish in video. - Subscribed.
> 
> Alan





Reflectology said:


> You're not bad at this game mate, top work fella.


Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely - if you have a supercar have it in a bright colour looks awesome


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Bright Colour to show it off - superb


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Lovely - if you have a supercar have it in a bright colour looks awesome





Tricky Red said:


> Bright Colour to show it off - superb


One customer loves the colour, the other says it draws too much attention, I'd take either in a heartbeat!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Rob. I'm a massive McLaren fan, they're just so capable and the 12C is the best car I've come across, driven, spent time in. I just loved it.

Personally, the colour doesn't do it for me, but no doubting the finish!

Great work.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Amazing Rob. I'm a massive McLaren fan, they're just so capable and the 12C is the best car I've come across, driven, spent time in. I just loved it.
> 
> Personally, the colour doesn't do it for me, but no doubting the finish!
> 
> Great work.


Thanks Jon, they are surprisingly nice to manoeuvre and drive, and can only imagine come alive when required. I really enjoy the shape to detail, nice curves to keep things interesting.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!


I'm not jealous........... honest!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Certainly won't miss that colour on the road! brilliant clean finish, love it!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Another stunner, nice work Rob.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Gurn said:


> WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not jealous........... honest!





6stw said:


> Certainly won't miss that colour on the road! brilliant clean finish, love it!





unique detail said:


> Another stunner, nice work Rob.


Much appreciated chaps 👍


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

I love the orange one


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

looks amazing


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

truly superb cars


----------

